# [SOLVED] McSACore.exe



## zipp06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Please read the support chat from McAfee I just had:

> Thank you for contacting McAfee Consumer Support. How can I help you?
Customer: hi

Boney: Hi Stacey, my name is Boney and I will be assisting you today.

Boney: How are you doing?

Customer: my zone alarm keeps warning me about a file called McSACore.exe

Customer: today is the first time this file has tried to execute

Customer: i keep denying access and my pc is really sloe & keeps locking up

Customer: does this file belong to site advisor?

Customer: i did not recognize the file name, that's why I keep denying it

Customer: if it needs to execute, then I will allow it

Boney: To confirm, you need to know McSACore.exe file related to McAfee, is that correct?

Customer: yes

Boney: Thank you for the nformation.

Boney: No need to worry, Stacey. I will try my level best to resolve the issue. Please be assured, we are here to help you.

Customer: ty

Boney: May I know, how do you currently connect to the Internet? (Dial-up, DSL, Cable, or Wireless)

Customer: cable

Boney: Stacey, in order to assist you in a better way, I would like to gather basic technical information about your computer. You would receive a Pop Up now. Please click on "Ok" to provide me with this information. Shall I proceed?

Customer: You can't just tell me if this file is part of the Site Advisor program?

Boney: Yes, it is not a file related to McAfee.

Boney: Before that you need to uninsttall ZoneAlarm, since it is a third party file.

Customer: ???

Customer: why would I uninstall Zone alarm?

Customer: it is my anti-virus program

Boney: It is another spyware and will cause conflicts with McAfee files and cause virus attacks.

Customer: what is another spyware?

Customer: zone alarm or McSACore.exe?

Boney: Both are not related to McAfee. First, uninstall zone alarm from Add/ Remove programs and do a McAfee scan.

Customer: I don't have McAfee Anti-Virus...only Site Advisor

Boney: So, please install McAfee SecurityCenter to get rid of these kind of attacks.

Customer: are you serious?

Boney: Yes, Stacey. Getting infected with virus is not a silly matter, correct?

Customer: I have not had any viruses on my computer because Zone Alarm warns me and blocks them.

Boney: Yes, but McAfee blocks and protects your computer fully.

Customer: Um, I can see this is going nowhere

Customer: I think you are just trying to get me to use your product

Boney: No, it is not like that.

Boney: That is all depends on you. Now, please uninstall it.

Customer: Ok, well I am not going to Un-Install my virus protection.

Boney: Ok, if so, no need to install McSACore.exe also.

Customer: It sounds like you don't have a clue what you are talking about

Boney: No Stacey. It is for your computer's protection.

Customer: ok, bye

Boney: Since McAfee SiteAdvisor is already installed you do not need to install anything related.

Customer: You do not make any sense whatsoever

Boney: Cust, to summarize, you have contacted us that you need to know whether McSACore.exe is to be installed. We have suggested not to install it. In case of any further issues please feel free to contact us. We request you to include all previous correspondence when contacting us.

Boney: Stacey, is there anything else I can help you with your McAfee product today?

Customer: no

Boney: You are welcome, Stacey. You may receive a survey from McAfee in the next couple of days that will give you an opportunity to provide feedback on the support I have offered. This information will be used to further improve our support. You may end this chat now. Thank you for contacting the McAfee Technical Support. Have a great day.


:4-dontkno Can someone tell me...Does it sound like this guy is on crack or what? 

Does anyone know about this McSACore.exe file? Today is the first time I have been warned about it. I usually Allow Site Advisor files to execute since I have it installed on my PC, But I didn't recognize this file name and wondered why all of a sudden it wants to execute. I have had Site Advisor since April. Anyway, any thoughts or feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: McSACore.exe*

*sigh*

This is what can happen when tech support call center employees insist on working from a script rather than listening to the user.

It's possible that a recent update to your ZA protection has caused a file which was already present on the machine to require new access permissions. Or, an update to SiteAdvisor installed a new/updated a file which required access permissions.

I've just installed SiteAdvisor.

If the file is located here:

C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor

It's part of SiteAdvisor, and safe. A bit of a resource hog, but that's another topic.

Hope that helps.


----------



## zipp06 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: McSACore.exe*

I kinda figured it was ok, but you know how crafty these virus people (think they) are! I just got a real good chuckle when I was talking to the McAfee support guy. I think I just kept asking him questions to see what stupid reply he would give me. Anyway, thanks so much again for your help!


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: McSACore.exe*

You're welcome for the help. We'll mark this as Solved.


----------

